# Fluffy



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 16, 2009)

I got news from Dad that my boy Fluffy passed away late last night or early morning today. We sent Fluffy over to mom and dad's care while we found a new place to live and were going to take him back with us.

I had Fluffy's here for a few days last week and he seemed just fine. While he was at the parents place he lived outside with Snookiums.

Fluffy will be greatly missed by everyone here, he was little sweetie always getting into everything being the biggest brat there was. But still fun to have around because you never knew quite what to expect next.

I took some new photo's of him outside at Mom and Dad's just the other day.

Fluffy you will be forever in my heart. I miss you so much. Binky free little guy. 

RIP June 16


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh, no! I'm so sorry to hear that you lost Fluffy. He was a little fighter. 

Binky free at the Bridge, little guy :rainbow:
:bigtears:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 16, 2009)

RIP Fluffy x


----------



## Becca (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh my....
I saw the name Fluffy and thought it was a new members rabbit or something..not your Fluffy!
:shock:
Fluffy was just so cute! At least you have great pictures to remember him by... and recent ones too which is good!

So sorry Becka 

Here for youu

loveya x

Rip Fluffy :nerves1

ink iris:


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry For Your Loss. 

 ink iris:Binky Free Fluffy


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 16, 2009)

Recent Photo's of Fluffy


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 16, 2009)

So sorry 
Binky free Fluffy 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 16, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss of Fluffy. :cry1:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, binky free Fluffy!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry Becka, I just don't know what to say 

He was so lucky to be in your care, and to have a happy and loving life. 

RIP Fluffy :sad:



ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 16, 2009)

Just talking with my sister about Fluffy. We have no idea what could of happened but we can speculate on what could of happened. Last week Fluffy took a trip down the stairs at our parents place. He made it down in 1 piece but maybe hit his head on the stairs or floor. But he was still moving hoping around when he was found. And was still being a brat when he was here.


----------



## whaleyk98 (Jun 16, 2009)

I am soo sorry about Fluffy Rebecca =(


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Becka. I know you take such good care of your bunnies. Losing Fluffy after such a long battle with tilt must make it even more difficult. However, he had a wonderful life with you and I know he knew he had it made. What a good bunny, sweet, adorable, and such a comfort to Monsters. I'm so sorry.

Binky free, Fluffy.
:rainbow:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 16, 2009)

I dont think his head-tilt had anything to do with his death. His head-tilt was pretty much gone only a tilted when you picked him up. He wasn't being treated for it anymore. He was well loved my us and the other bunnies. He made new friends over at mom and dad's that I thought would never happen.
*
tonyshuman wrote: *


> I'm so sorry, Becka. I know you take such good care of your bunnies. Losing Fluffy after such a long battle with tilt must make it even more difficult.
> :rainbow:


----------



## Boz (Jun 16, 2009)

Omg I am so sorry.:nerves1 Fluffy was so adorable and such a fighter! He will be greatly missed. 

Don't hesitate to message me if you need too. :hug:

Binky Free Fluffyink iris:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 16, 2009)

:cry1:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry you lost your Beloved Fluffy.

He was such a Beautiful Bunny.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

You will be missed by many.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 16, 2009)

I am so sorry Rebecca. :hug1

ink iris:Binky FreeFluffy ink iris:


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 16, 2009)

:tears2: I'm very sorry for your loss.

Rest In Peace, Fluffy. ray:


----------



## Grace (Jun 16, 2009)

I am very sorry. Goodbye Fluffy.


----------



## polly (Jun 16, 2009)

Im so sorry  

Binky free Fluffy :rainbow:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 16, 2009)

RIP Fluffy


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 16, 2009)

We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.... 

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. 

Ali P.


----------



## anneq (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry Rebecca. I'm glad he had such a good person to care and love him.
Binky-free Fluffy:magicwand:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 17, 2009)

Ali thanx for the poem it was really nice.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh Rebecca, I am so sorry to hear this. I know how much you love your babies, and for this to happen so suddenly is so sad. 

Thinking of you

Jan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 17, 2009)

I do love my bunnies and they get the best medical care money can buy. Fluffy had a great lift with us and when he developed his Head-Tilt care went over to my mother who did a wonderful job at helping him thru it. Later he developed Mites and URI. 
But always recovered.

I talked to mom about Fluffy today. She feels bad that he passed away after all he's been threw. Mom thinks he might of passed away from heat stroke as he is a very active bunny and he tipped his water that night. He didn't like going into the sheltered area or Snookiums didn't let him in. That's just a thought anyways. But it could been anything. I'm going to get her a new water container so it can't be tipped. None of my bunnies are bottled trained and I have mosquito netting covering the mesh on the cages.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss Becka. 
You'll be greatly missed Fluffy.
Rest in peace, handsome boy.

Love Prisca



_
*WITH ANGELS THEY PLAY

They haven't really been taken away.
They have only gone with the Angels to play.
They have been given wings with which to fly.
All their troubles have passed them by.

Their life in heaven now must start.
But we'll hold their memory in our hearts.
Nothing about them will be forgotten.
But now they sleep on billowy clouds of cotton.
*_ *
*


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 18, 2009)

:cry1:


*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> I'm very sorry for your loss Becka.
> You'll be greatly missed Fluffy.
> Rest in peace, handsome boy.
> 
> ...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Binky free Fluffy.:rainbow:


----------



## cheryl (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Fluffy...

Binky free little one


----------



## BSAR (Jun 19, 2009)

Im so sorry about Fluffy. He was such a beautiful boy. 

Rest in Peace Fluffy. Binky free.
:cry2:rip:


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh no! I am very sorry to hear about Fluffy!

:hug1

Binky free, Fluffy...:angel:

Denise


----------



## JimD (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry

Binkie free little one

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind words of comport. Fluffy's passing was easier for me to accept than I anticipated.


----------

